# Southern Utah Dogs



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

My buddy and I are Southern Utah University (in Cedar City) students looking for a way to make a few bucks shooting a few coyotes... We are both experienced big game and upland game hunters but have only shot a few coyotes and don't exactly know where to start and how to go about calling them in? 

Electronic callers or mouth callers? 

Are there any areas that someone would be willing to recommend we try? I am not asking for your hunting spots, just areas that you think may hold coyotes near Cedar City.. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Head out onto the desert around Modena. I have seen dogs out that way every time I was out there hunting deer. If you plan to get the bounty you need to take the on line course to get certified.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Can anyone else recommend any spot's or gear to get?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I know that Cedar City is exactly a booming metropolis, but there are enough people in the vicinity that there are quite a few coyote hunters. This can make hunting close to Cedar a little bit difficult -- especially this time of year when dogs are getting smart.

Modena might be a good spot, but it might be too far for a starving college kid trying to make money off the coyotes.

Where have you looked and tried already? There are a lot of different directions you can go, and a lot of areas to go try things out. There is a lot of area between Cedar City and Minersville -- or head north to Parowan and take any number of roads to access the east side of all those mountains (Black Mountain). Even highway 20 (Bear Valley) has a lot of access and opportunity to find some dogs. You have all the hills between Cedar City and Newcastle, including Desert Mound, Antelope range, etc. Or, you can also go look around out the Pinto Junction road heading south towards Pinto. This road gives you access to all the areas on the west side of Bumblebee and Pine Valley. Or hunt the east side of Bumblee with access either through Kanaraville or via the Vandenbergh road. Head east from Kanaraville and you have all of the North Hills (those hills directly east from I-15 between Cedar City and Hamilton Fort / Kanaraville).


These are all areas that are not far from town, and should have some dogs running around. The biggest problem is they are close to town and people will have been hunting in those areas.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^Yup. And then there's the crowd who assume its an easy way to make a few bucks. They are hitting every place imaginable and on a couple of sets this year, I got set up only to listen to someone try and use a call they've clearly just purchased. LOL


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think most do it for fun, I think you would spend more on gas than you would make on the bounty. But hey, good luck! 

I see them all around Cedar just out side of town and some in town, there are some in the cross hollow hills area, but a lot of houses, I hear them out by the old dump in the evenings but the Eagle Ridge subdivision has grown a lot out that way and you are close to the Cross Hollow Hills subdivision and the Eagle ridge is in the City limits. And a lot of the surrounding area is private. I have seen them on Buckhorn Flat, Minersville Highway, Highway 56, just about any road to and from Cedar.

When the sheep start lambing and the cows start calving that will bring some closer to Cedar also.


----------

